# palmeto state armory



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone delt with these guys before, prices are about $80.00 cheaper. Getting ready to pick up a few more carry guns


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Built my AR a few years back with their parts. In short, yes, they were great to order from.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

thank you


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bought a few scopea from them a few years ago. All went well


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Anyone delt with these guys before, prices are about $80.00 cheaper. Getting ready to pick up a few more carry guns


I've been dealing with them for years. Most of the AR15 stuff is spot on. Anchor Aluminum forgings, Wilson or FNH barrels, even the BCG's are well above average. They run deal blasts all of the time. The only caveat I have about them is be patient with an assembled upper or lower. I'm pretty certain they hit the parts bins and assemble it after you order it.

If you want to upgrade your current AR their nickel boron coated fire control group is a hell of a deal when you catch it on sale. I've never had issues with a BCG from them either. If you do get a fresh BCG pay a few extra bucks for a nickel boron coated one. When you are wiping of carbon buildup with a shop towel you will find it was worth every penny.

I'd leave the AR 10 stuff alone. I like to put hands on AR 10 uppers & lowers before I buy them. There are no real industry standards for AR-10 parts. I've never had much luck building a Frankenstein AR-10.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a few of their rifles and they all function flawlessly. One of my blemished lowers is a little off colored, but my other "blems" don't have a single blemish.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

gman1772 said:


> I've been dealing with them for years. Most of the AR15 stuff is spot on. Anchor Aluminum forgings, Wilson or FNH barrels, even the BCG's are well above average. They run deal blasts all of the time. The only caveat I have about them is be patient with an assembled upper or lower. I'm pretty certain they hit the parts bins and assemble it after you order it.
> 
> If you want to upgrade your current AR their nickel boron coated fire control group is a hell of a deal when you catch it on sale. I've never had issues with a BCG from them either. If you do get a fresh BCG pay a few extra bucks for a nickel boron coated one. When you are wiping of carbon buildup with a shop towel you will find it was worth every penny.
> 
> *I'd leave the AR 10 stuff alone.* I like to put hands on AR 10 uppers & lowers before I buy them. There are no real industry standards for AR-10 parts. I've never had much luck building a Frankenstein AR-10.


i believe i've read that their AR 10 is not compatible with most of the other companies stuff. once you buy their version, that's what you get. i dont recall all the specifics but i do remember i was told to stay away from PSA's -10 bc of that when i was looking at building one about 2 years back.

sometimes their communication is spotty and shipping is slow. other times it's spot on. i've never heard of anyone not getting stuff they order though so if it takes a little longer dont fret.

side note:black friday is coming up quick, might be worth waiting a bit. though i guarantee they'll sell out quick on items.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I have two of their AR 15. They are great! But I will confirm to beware of the AR 10's. I built one. I bought all their stuff. It went together like a glove. When I tried to put in the mag it would not lock into place. Not a huge problem. I modified two mags and went on down the road. Bigger problem was when I called. I ask for one measurement to confirm the problem and they would not give it to me. They said I had to the lower back. They failed to understand that I had already built it. 

That being said I will still buy my AR 15 stuff there. It is good and inexpensive. 

T-roy


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

T-Roy said:


> I have two of their AR 15. They are great! But I will confirm to beware of the AR 10's. I built one. I bought all their stuff. It went together like a glove. When I tried to put in the mag it would not lock into place. Not a huge problem. I modified two mags and went on down the road. Bigger problem was when I called. I ask for one measurement to confirm the problem and they would not give it to me. They said I had to the lower back. They failed to understand that I had already built it.
> 
> That being said I will still buy my AR 15 stuff there. It is good and inexpensive.
> 
> T-roy


Did you buy the mags from PSA as well? I have heard that there are two common mag patterns though I do not know how to tell them apart, but basically for AR-10s there's the DPMS pattern and Armalite pattern mags. Might be worth looking into if you wanted more mags.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

They only sell Magpul Mags.  That is is what I am running. It is a none issue now. I have two mags and that serves me just fine for my shooting. It is a hog hunting gun and I can alway reload my mags if I dump 30 rounds at hogs. 

If it ever becomes a further problem, I can just file the catch down. But when I did it the first time. I did not have a spare mag catch and I was going to take it out and hunt in a couple days. So if I messed up the catch, I would not have had time to fix it. I could always go back to academy and buy a replacement mag. So I modified the mags. 

That was my decision. I probably went the wrong way. But that is where I am at.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

I like their stuff a lot. Built an AR recently, 223 Wylde SS 1:7 barrel and it is a tack driver


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Anyone delt with these guys before, prices are about $80.00 cheaper. Getting ready to pick up a few more carry guns


They are very slow in the shipping department. They would charge your credit card, then sit on it for 2-3 weeks before even doing anything. Phone line is 1+ hr wait and they don't answer your emails, no way to figure out the real status of your order. Their web page show the order's status is "processing", meaning "sitting" on it ... I learned the hard way. I wished I checked out the Reseller Ratings before placing an order with them. Plenty of complaints on the internet.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> They are very slow in the shipping department. They would charge your credit card, then sit on it for 2-3 weeks before even doing anything. Phone line is 1+ hr wait and they don't answer your emails, no way to figure out the real status of your order. Their web page show the order's status is "processing", meaning "sitting" on it ... I learned the hard way. I wished I checked out the Reseller Ratings before placing an order with them. Plenty of complaints on the internet.


The longest it has ever taken for something of mine to ship was 1 week, and that only happened once. All my other purchases typically shipped the next day. I have never had a bad experience with PSA, and I have ordered a lot of stuff from them.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> The longest it has ever taken for something of mine to ship was 1 week, and that only happened once. All my other purchases typically shipped the next day. I have never had a bad experience with PSA, and I have ordered a lot of stuff from them.


Bad luck on my part like some folks here.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Palmetto_State_Armory

I could not get thru them to know if they are working on it or even having it in stock like they said when I placed the order. I cannot cancel the order either and ready to call my CC to cancel the charge.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> Bad luck on my part like some folks here.
> 
> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Palmetto_State_Armory
> 
> I could not get thru them to know if they are working on it or even having it in stock like they said when I placed the order. I cannot cancel the order either and ready to call my CC to cancel the charge.


Sorry about your luck. I bet they are just swamped with orders. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

TranTheMan said:


> Bad luck on my part like some folks here.
> 
> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Palmetto_State_Armory
> 
> I could not get thru them to know if they are working on it or even having it in stock like they said when I placed the order. I cannot cancel the order either and ready to call my CC to cancel the charge.


They are very unpredictable with their shipping. Sometimes it happened instantly and other times they sat on the order for weeks and would not respond to emails/phone calls. So far I have received everything I ordered. It just takes some patience to deal with this vendor. The positive side is their good price and I guess that is why they operate their biz this way. 
One time they sent me a wrong scope. The scope they sent was actually a few dollars more than the one I ordered. I emailed them to notify the mistake and never heard a word back from them. I wonder if they would respond had the difference in price of the two scopes amounted to several hundred dollars.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2005)

*PSA Experience*

I've ordered AR-15 parts and ammo from them and have not had any problems. One barrel I ordered came in damaged in shipment. They could have packaged it a lot better. Emailed them with pictures of the box and they exchanged it no problem. I've been pleased with their parts and prices.

I ordered an AR-10 in parts from them, a stripped lower, a complete upper with bcg, and the lower parts I needed to finish it with the Magpul furniture and AGL (ACT) enhanced trigger. I also added a Midwest Industries 15" forearm. I ordered the Magpul 10 and 20 round mags from them. I topped it with a Leupold VX-R 2x7. With Federal Fusion ammo it's been a hog killin' machine. No problems with it what so ever.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2005)

*Psa ar-10*

Shot this pig last nite!


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

Primary Arms has some of the best AR stuff in my opinion. Great deals and a very helpful staff. A lot of my fellow LEO's get their duty AR firearms and accessories from Primary Arms. Worth the trip to Pearland...


----------



## johnpkimble (Apr 20, 2009)

*PSA*

I have a PSA upper that I love. Lightweight, keymod. Good stuff for the $$


----------

